# Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich



## metallica (30. März 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Ich bin gerade dabei, einen Teich zu planen, dieser soll in etwa 1,5 m x 3,5 m groß und im Durchschnitt 1,5 m tief sein. Darin möchte ich gerne  (heimische) essbare Fischarten aussetzen. Ich möchte jetzt keine große Zucht betreiben und ob ich diese jemals essen werde, weiß ich noch garnicht, aber sollten auf jedenfall leckere essbare Fische sein. Ich weiß, dass bei 8000 Litern nicht allzuviel möglich ist, den Fischen soll es ja schließlich auch gut gehen. Eventuell sollen dann auch ein paar Goldfische hinzukommen.

Füttern möchte ich die Fische eigentlich nicht und überwintern sollen sie auch in diesem Teich, ist das bei dieser Größe möglich?


Also, was meint ihr, welche Fische kann ich aussetzen? 
Gedacht hab ich an:

- __ Rotfeder/ __ Rotauge
- __ Gründling
- Goldfische
- __ Moderlieschen

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wieviele ich von diesen Fischen in besagtem Teich gehalten werden und sich selbst versorgen können.


----------



## Armin (31. März 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

Ahoi,

hier tummeln sich eher Fischfreunde.   Zum Besatz :

Alle genannten Fischarten werden sich schnell vermehren. Vor allem __ Moderlieschen und Goldfische. Das meiste sind Schwarmfische und du solltest  die Fischarten in Gruppen v. mind. 5 Fischen besetzen.
Moderlieschen und Gründlinge können sich in so einem Teich sicher selbst ernähren. Die anderen beiden Fischarten solltest du zufüttern.

Überleg dir das nochmal mit dem Essen, zumal in so einem ungefilterten Teich die Fische sicherlich nach Schmodder schmecken.

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (31. März 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

wie wär´s mit lecker Koi ?

Rezepte 



........



			
				metallica schrieb:
			
		

> ........dieser soll in etwa 1,5 m x 3,5 m groß und im Durchschnitt 1,5 m tief sein. ........



wie soll man sich das geometrisch vorstellen  

kannst Du das in Schnitten skizzieren ?


----------



## metallica (31. März 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> hier tummeln sich eher Fischfreunde.



Das bin ich auch.

Ich habe es mir von der Teichtiefe her nochmal anders überlegt...nur 1 meter tief im Durchschnitt, also auch nur 5-6 kubikmeter. So soll das in etwa aussehen:        \_              _/   <-50 cm Tiefe, Pflanzenzohne
                         \_       _/     <-1m Tiefe
                             \._./        <- 1,5 m Tiefe, 1,5 m breit

Kois möchte ich eher nicht reinsetzen und auch nicht essen, wenn dann eher richtige Karpfen, falls das bei der Größe möglich ist?

Goldfische lasse ich dann vielleicht doch lieber weg und dann nur
- __ Rotfeder/ __ Rotauge  ( 5-6 Stück?)
- __ Gründling     ( 10-15 Stück? )
- __ Moderlieschen.  ( 10 Stück?)

Was sagt ihr zur Stückzahl auf 5-6 Kubik ungefiltertes Wasser?
Zur Vermehrung: Darf man die Tiere in Flüsse aussetzen? Z.b. das Moderlieschen ist ja gefährdet, von daher wäre es ja nicht schlecht, es sich im Gartenteich vermehren zu lassen und dann im Fluss auszusetzen. Ist das für die Fische verträglich und auch gesetzlich erlaubt?


Gruß


----------



## *HoMeR* (31. März 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

also grundsetzlich finde ich das ja eher nicht so toll, fische die man mit liebe pflegt, irgendwann zu essen   :evil ..aber naja...muss jeder selbst wiisse...da ich dir aber doch antworten will..

also gründlinge und moderlisschen würde ich nicht unbedingt essen, schon der größe wegen, aber was sich denke ich lohnen würde sind flussbrasche, werden nicht zu groß, schmecken fast wie __ zander(verwandt)..und sind recht leicht zu pflegen..aber du bräuchtest halt recht viel lebend futter, wenn du aber moderlisschen schon eine weile drinne hast..regelt sich das von selbst..
wenn du noch fragen hat zu einheimischen fischen ( ernährung, größe usw.) ich bin angler und eknn mich da aus!   ..aber da ich diesen thread nicht all zu oft wieder besuchen werde, schicke mir doch lieber eine privat nachricht..


----------



## canis (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

hallo 

im vergleich zu den anderen habe ich verständnis für dein anliegen, fische zu züchten, die man auch essen kann. es ist doch viel ehrlicher, wenn man fische selbst hält und dann verspeist, als wenn man sich hier als fischfreund darstellt, der keine teichfische ist, aber dann im supermarkt seine forellen kauft (die oft aus völlig unökologischen und nicht artgerechten zuchten kommen). da ist mir deine idee viel lieber 

ich nehme auch an, dass die meisten user hier fleisch essen und sich trotzdem als tierfreunde bezeichnen...

aber zum eigentlichen thema:

rotaugen und rotfedern eignen sich sicher für deinen geplanten teich. du kannst auch karpfen und schleien reinsetzen. allerdings sollte es sich um jungfische handeln, die du rechtzeitig entfernen(=verspeisen) kannst, bevor sie zu gross werden. ein 50cm karpfen hätte in deinem teich eindeutig keinen artgerechten lebensraum mehr. aber bis zu einer gewissen grösse werden sie sich in deinem teich wohl fühlen  

__ moderlieschen würde ich in deinem fall nur reinsetzen, wenn sie als futterfisch für andere dienen. weil essen kannst du sie ja nicht und sie würden nur um die nahrung der karpfen, rotaugen, etc. konkurrenzieren. sind sie nahrung beispielsweise für flussbarsche, sieht das aber natülich anders aus...

wo wir schon beim thema __ barsche wären. diese würden sich für die teichhaltung im prinzip auch eignen, brauchen aber wie mein vorredner gesagt hat, viel futter. dieses muss nicht unbedingt noch lebendig, aber tierisch sein. barsche ohne fütterung in einem teich zu halten ist kaum möglich bzw. müsstest du mit sehr wenigen fischen vorlieb nehmen (gäbe wohl nur etwa eine portion fisch pro jahr ) bei pflanzenfressern wie karpfen etc. ist dies anders, diese können sich leichter selbstversorgen. 

genrell würde ich dir auf keinen fall gründlinge empfehlen! ich weiss, dass viele hier gründlinge als teichfische halten und empfehlen, aber ich halte dies für sehr fragwürdig. der __ gründling ist ein strömungsliebender fisch und damit keinesfalls für die normalen gartenteiche geeignet! zudem sind sie von natur aus sehr scheu. ich halte die haltung dieser art in gartenteichen für nicht artgerecht und lehne sie daher entschieden ab. zudem sind auch sie nicht essbar und sollten schon deswegen für dich entfallen.

was du auf keinen falls darfst, ist fische aus deinem teich in freigewässer zu setzen dies ist nicht nur gesetzlich verboten, es kann auch negative folgen für die gewässer haben. die verbringung von fischen in andere gewässer ist hauptursache für die verbreitung von verschiedenen krankheiten. zudem kommen in gewässern normalerweise lokaltypische rassen vor, welche nicht mit den teichfischen identisch sind. durch die aussetzung von gebietsfremden formen sind die einheimischen gefährdet. zudem wird es den moderlieschen nicht das geringste bringen, wenn ein paar teichfreunde ihre überzähligen fischchen in die flüsse bringen. die ursache der gefährdung ist damit keineswegs behoben und fische, die erwachsen ausgesetzt werden, haben erwiesenermassen geringe überlebenschancen (fehlende anpassung an den lebensraum). also, setze auf keinen fall irgendwelche deiner fische frei. 

wenn du zu viel moderlieschen hättest, setze ein paar barsche in den teich. das problem moderlieschen wird dadruch schnell und natürlich gelöst und du hast erst noch ein paar fette barsche zum verzehr 

und ja, ich gebs zu, ich bin auch angler. aber trotzdem mag ich fische sehr gerne (nicht nur zum essen, sondern auch zum pflegen und bestaunen)!

LG
David


----------



## Marlowe (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

Mahlzeit!


----------



## metallica (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

Vielen Dank, canis, es freut mich, dass du das genauso siehst wie ich und dein Text war sehr informativ für mich. Ich würde allerdings nun einen Moderator bitten, dass Thema zu schließen, da aus meinem eigenen Gartenteich nun wohl leider nichts wird, dafür ist mir aber eingefallen, dass meine Oma, welche nur ein paar km entfernt wohnt, einen Teich mit einem Volumen von 50-70 kubikmeter, ganz genau weiß ich das leider nicht. Dafür möchte ich jetzt noch einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## chromis (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

Am 1. April kann einem ja auch zufällig einfallen, dass Oma noch nen Teich hat auch wenn das ganze Thema einen trolligen Beigeschmack hat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*

Hi Metallica,

die einzigen __ Speisefische die sich problemlos in einem Teich ohne dauernden Wasserdurchlauf halten lassen wären Karpfen und Schleien. Allerdings müßte der Teich dafür schon mindesten 10m lang. bzw. Durchmesser haben . Auch müßtest Du die Fische gut mit Mastfutter versorgen. Wenn sie nur das fressen dürfen was der Teich hergibt wären sie selbst nach 5-6 Jahren für die Pfanne noch zu klein:beeten (Verbuttung)

MfG Frank


----------



## metallica (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fischbesetzung in ca. 8000l- Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Am 1. April kann einem ja auch zufällig einfallen, dass Oma noch nen Teich hat auch wenn das ganze Thema einen trolligen Beigeschmack hat




Was für einen drolligen Beigeschmack hat das Thema denn? 

Daran habe ich bis jetzt einfach nicht gedacht, bzw es nicht in Betracht gezogen, das hat nichts mit dem 1. April zu tun.


----------

